# Breaking Your Record ~ What Happens!



## pudds (3 Dec 2011)

as title.. if for instance I decided not to renew my policy this year or indeed maybe for 2 or 3 yrs are there any penalties for doing this.


I've all ready met the 5yr pre existing conditions rule.


----------



## Billo (3 Dec 2011)

Forgive my ignorance :

What is the policy for ?  Health insurance


----------



## Berni (3 Dec 2011)

If you don't renew within 13 weeks, you will be treated as a new customer when you take it out again, and have to reserve all the waiting periods.


----------



## ACA (4 Dec 2011)

This may suit you.


----------



## kitty81 (4 Dec 2011)

As OP says, if u break your insurance for more than 13 weeks and you are under 55 you will have the following waiting periods to serve
- 5 year Pre Existing Illness waiting period
- 26 week initial waiting period
- 8 week Gov Levy waiting period
- 52 week maternity waiting period

Unfortunately if you are over 55 on rejoining the Pre existing and initial waiting period are increased


----------



## pudds (5 Dec 2011)

thanks folks having to re-qualify  all over again re waiting times, seems very unfair, thought past record would have been taken into account.


In todays budget the hse is going to hike up the cost of private bed in public hospitals and this could increase pvt ins premiums by 50%


----------



## pj111 (6 Dec 2011)

Everything was very clear until VHI decided to change the rules from 1st January: [broken link removed] 

_Patrick_


----------



## bullworth (6 Dec 2011)

ACA said:


> This may suit you.



That looks interesting but I can't seem to find any further information about it such as how much it costs


----------



## pj111 (6 Dec 2011)

Just be aware this will only suit if you have nothing wrong with you

If you start suffering from a condition while on the
HealthProtect scheme, please be advised that a waiting
period may apply if you decide to increase your level​of cover.


_Patrick_


----------



## ACA (6 Dec 2011)

Tells you at the bottom of the 2nd page - €65 for adults, €30 for students/children.


----------



## kitty81 (6 Dec 2011)

That link post by pj111 refers not to new members but to existing members who decide to 'upgrade' their cover. The higher benefit will not apply to new illness for 26 weeks (under 55) and there will continue to be a 2 year period (again under 55 yr old) before any condition that exists prior to 'upgrading' would be covered. For members over 55 a longer waiting period applies....


----------



## pj111 (6 Dec 2011)

My understanding following conversations with industry people is that it is both existing and new customers. I have requested full clarification.

VHI seem to have 5 different sets of waiting periods now
https://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/memberhbook_Jan12.pdf compared to 
https://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/memberhbook_Sep11.pdf which seems to back it up.

They have also extended their list of MRI centres to 1st April 2012 rather than the normal 2 year period. 

_Patrick_


----------



## kitty81 (6 Dec 2011)

The new rules apply to an existing vhi member who increases their level of cover and would apply to those who switch to vhi from aviva or quinn and have higher benefits on their new Vhi level of cover.

From Jan 1st these are different types of waiting periods to new members
1. Pre existing condition waiting period (as usual)
2. Initial waiting period (as usual)
3. Gov levy waiting period (as usual)
4. Maternity waiting period (as usual)
5. Primary Care waiting period, if applicable (as usual)

For those switching to higher benefits the following waiting periods apply:
1. Upgrade rule (as usual)
2. Initial waiting period (new)


----------



## bullworth (7 Dec 2011)

ACA said:


> Tells you at the bottom of the 2nd page - €65 for adults, €30 for students/children.



Thanks .And this is per annum ? I'm slightly confused about what exactly it means. You can cancel your health insurance but continue to pay this hugely cheaper cost then start up your health insurance again without a waiting period when you get sick ? My understanding of this doesn't make any sense to me ... what's to stop people just restarting their insurance the day before they need to make a claim ?


----------



## pj111 (7 Dec 2011)

kitty81 said:


> The new rules apply to an existing vhi member who increases their level of cover and would apply to those who switch to vhi from aviva or quinn and have higher benefits on their new Vhi level of cover.
> 
> From Jan 1st these are different types of waiting periods to new members
> 1. Pre existing condition waiting period (as usual)
> ...


 

Thanks kitty81 but can you confirm that if you are with Quinn Essential Plus no excess and switched to VHI on 1st January that there would be no waiting periods if you switched to plan b excess except for the Beacon ? 

But if a year later one upgraded their cover then from plan b excess to plan b there would be an upgrade rule applied.

Scenario B, is that the person on Essential Plus Excess switches to Plan B, there is only an upgrade rule for pre existing conditions - how can this be different for existing vhi customers.

Thanks


----------



## kitty81 (7 Dec 2011)

Hi Patrick. If someone has Quinn essential plus no excess and switch to b excess ( now known as Healthplus Excess) they would have the initial upgrade waiting period for new conditions arising after they upgrade their cover and a 2 year upgrade rule for Pre-existing conditions. I am assuming the Beacon is not covered on Quinns policy (I'm sorry I have no info on Quinn cover details). If so the member would have no cover in the Beacon for 26 weeks for anything and would have no cover in the Beacon for 2 years if the condition ispre-existing. If they then decided to change from Healthplus Excess to Plan b (now known as Healthplus Access) they would have the initial upgrade rule of 26 weeks for new conditions arising after they upgrade and the 2 year Pre-existing waiting period.

If I understand correctly, scenario b is a member 'downgrading' their level of cover? If this is the case, the lower level of cover applies to all conditions from the effective date of the change. Obv it would be a problem if the member later decides to upgrade to previous level, the initial upgrade rule and the Pre-existing upgrade rule would apply to them.

I hope I'm making sense?!!


----------

